# Cutey baby kittens



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Here are kittens at about 5 weeks. They are starting to eat solid food and have not yet learned to use the litterbox, so they are spending time in the basement when they are unsupervised. They made a few messes upstairs on the furniture, so when know one can watch them they have to go to the basement where it is not such a big deal if they make a mess down there.


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh I want one soooo bad! I can tell you have been unable to put them down by all of those scratches on your hands! 8O They are so cute, I wouln't be able to let them go either


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

limyer said:


> Oh I want one soooo bad! I can tell you have been unable to put them down by all of those scratches on your hands! 8O They are so cute, I wouln't be able to let them go either


We would be glad to give you one- I don't think you would notice . Since then can't retract their claws yet they just tear up your hands. I definatley won't be doing any hand modeling soon.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those kittens are soooo cute :luv !! Love the markings on the gray.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I am in love with them all. That picture where you're holding both up and the one on the right has his/her feet kicked up is soooooo cute


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww they are all gorgoeus kitties  

Are you going to keep them all?

Good luck with everything and don't forget to come back and show us more piccies...we love piccies  

*me wants one*


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Bobble said:


> Awww they are all gorgoeus kitties
> Are you going to keep them all?/quote]
> 
> I am keeping one and the other 4 are staying in my family or my boyfriend's family.
> ...


That one is mine! She is such a cutie.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kittens :heart


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG!!! they're cute!!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Super cute kittens!! :love2


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Gray kitties are my favorite! they are all so cute!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww, grey kittens!


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

They look cute and adorable when they're so tiny. 

Nishi


----------

